# Off to Germany tomorrow



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

Off to Germany tomorrow, be in touch when we get back or if I find any WiFi hotspots.

Ralph & Dot


----------



## ksebruce (Nov 5, 2006)

Have a great time


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Ralph;

Haben Sie eine sichere reise und einen großen urlaub.

...and stay off the beer and sausages :lol: .

pete


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

peejay said:


> Hi Ralph;
> 
> Haben Sie eine sichere reise und einen großen urlaub.
> 
> ...


Thanks and Keine Wahrscheinlichkeit

Ralph


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

Well we eventually got online here in Belgium, after two weeks away, and it is raining just like back home. Will let you all know how we got on when we get back.

Ralph & Dot


----------

